# Norton will not run liveupdate



## Abominable (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm trying to update my virus definitions but it will not do it citing that during the update "File: C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVOpts.dl^ could not be updated"


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Is this the full version (not beta)? Are you logged into an account with Administrative access?


----------



## Abominable (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for the greeting...the answers are yes and yes


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Did you install any new software prior to this problem? Try reinstalling Norton to see if it will fix the problem.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 11, 2005)

i did install new software recently....and after re-installing norton the problem still is not fixed


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Have you checked in the Control Panel? Double click Symantec LiveUpdate, under the General Tab make sure Interactive Mode is chosen and Enable Enhanced Error Reporting checked. This usually works.


----------



## kiran212 (May 7, 2007)

your admn account may be corrupted. Norton has site where you can download updates.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

go to Start and then click on run and then type in luall and click ok.

tell us if that works??

Jay.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello :wave:

Check the 'host' file go to *C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc*

The right hand click on the file 'host' and click 'open' or 'open with' a box should appear, asking you what program you would like to open the host file with. Choose 'notepad'

It should look like the one below:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does it look like this?


----------

